
Covid-19 Will Kill a Ton of Startups (Or So It Will Seem) - davesailer
https://www.cringely.com/2020/03/25/prediction-covid-19-will-kill-a-ton-of-startups-or-so-it-will-seem-as-vcs-pull-back/
======
nostromo
> A LOT of startups are going to go under — more even than you might expect —
> because they were going to die anyway and this is a great chance to blame
> that inevitable death on the pandemic.

This is true in a lot of different contexts.

Corporate executives will use this period to offload all the bad news, write
downs, etc., they can. Sales cycles will be shifted to underperform in Q2
(which is expected) in order to try and boost Q3. Companies that have no need
to lay people off will use this as an opportunity to "cut the fat."

------
CyanLite4
Agile, remote friendly companies are still thriving. The ones who are having
trouble are older less nimble companies struggling to get their workforce
online and being productive.

~~~
ineedasername
They won't continue to thrive if no one is buying anything. Where I'm at is
already projecting a $25 million loss due to lost revenue, and that's just
based on projections through June.

------
mmerlin
Yep a travel startup I was helping build MVP fired everybody last week.

A startup in a sector of the economy that depends on people being in close
proximity to one another is now likely a bust.

~~~
steverb
Conversely, now may be the time to do the ground work so that a startup is
ready to launch as soon as demand returns.

Maybe not doable with VC money, but with sweat equity.

------
vchak1
I'm still trying to figure out which side is Katherine the Great.

